# Layout Revision... Again.



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Here, It's not quite done yet but it's getting there. I'll probably need to rip up all the plaster over by the hills because it's a 7% grade and not all of my engines can make it up.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice! You’ve come a long way since you first started in N scale!


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I like the track plan.....I just finished using the plaster cloth on my layout. I brought plaster of Paris (Home Depot), and made a slurry and painted it on with a paint brush. It was very fast and effective way to finish the plater cloth...cheers ☕🍩


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Looks awesome. I'm not that creative with track plans. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Nice! You’ve come a long way since you first started in N scale!


I agree, Annie! That's a HUGE improvement over your last layout. Tamp down that 7% grade into something closer to 3%, and reinforce that bridge at the back (it looked like it dipped when the loco went over it, and over time that will stress the track joints and eventually break them). But what you have is really looking good. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Looking good Miss Annie. But are you sure it's currently a 7% grade? Somehow it doesn't look that steep to me. Besides, most engines can't hardly pull themselves up a 7% grade, let alone drag a string of 6 freight cars behind them while doing it.

Regardless, keep up the good work!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

CTValleyRR said:


> I agree, Annie! That's a HUGE improvement over your last layout. Tamp down that 7% grade into something closer to 3%, and reinforce that bridge at the back (it looked like it dipped when the loco went over it, and over time that will stress the track joints and eventually break them). But what you have is really looking good. Can't wait to see it finished!


Thank you! I’ll get the grade back down whenever I can tear up the plaster and purchase risers because currently the track it supported by scraps of Styrofoam cobbled together and held in place by toothpicks, that “bridge” in the rear actually isn’t a bridge at all! I did some wrong measurements and accidentally had the track too long back there but I won’t be able to fix it till I can put the risers in.



Mixed Freight said:


> Looking good Miss Annie. But are you sure it's currently a 7% grade? Somehow it doesn't look that steep to me. Besides, most engines can't hardly pull themselves up a 7% grade, let alone drag a string of 6 freight cars behind them while doing it.
> 
> Regardless, keep up the good work!


It’s about a 7%, most of my engines can’t get up right now but that one is an exception . All of my cars are unweighted because I buy them used, lol, so one engine can pull almost all of my cars


And I had to take down the video because I got a copywriter strike (I’d love to know what for 🙄) I’ll post photos later.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I have copywrite claims on nearly every one of my videos because I have German radio playing in the background. The videos are left alone because I don't make any money from commercialization. I have never been told to take down a video or had them locked-out.

Your new layout looks great.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

This is the first copywrite strike I’ve had, I get plenty of those “You broke YouTubes TOS” which isn’t really surprising given some of my other content, but still, it’s pretty harsh to have a 90 day ban for a meme...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The reason for the copywrite infringement should be listed in your YouTube analytics.


----------



## Aqualungs (Jan 25, 2021)

Bummer I didn't see the video in time. "I'm picturing it in my head Clark, and it's beautiful!"

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

OMG.....you can post videos of people actually getting killed, but not model trains.....something is wrong in the world.....


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

I didn't get to see the video in time either but I'll bet it's a good looking set up


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Sorry for late photos, school has really been piling on the work.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Is that a feeder wire snaking over the hill in front? You should probably run that under the layout, or at least under the scenery. It'll be pretty hard to disguise otherwise.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Sorry for late photos, school has really been piling on the work.
> View attachment 557345
> View attachment 557346


Worry about school first, it's important.

Your layout looks fantastic (looking beyond the fingers - Patch Adams) I can almost see the grass and trees on there


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

CTValleyRR said:


> Is that a feeder wire snaking over the hill in front? You should probably run that under the layout, or at least under the scenery. It'll be pretty hard to disguise otherwise.


Yes, I thought I could snake it under the hill afterwards (Didn't quite think that through) once I redo the hills I'll find something to hide it with.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Wooky_Choo_Bacca said:


> Worry about school first, it's important.
> 
> Your layout looks fantastic (looking beyond the fingers - Patch Adams) I can almost see the grass and trees on there


Thank you, I'm not really sure what type of scenery I'm going for yet, so any suggestions in greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Since you have what looks to be plaster cloth I don't know what to suggest. What I'm experimenting with is using my foam rasp to roughen up the surfaces a little and then use acrylic paint of various colors of ivy green, a medium brown for dirt patches, two different shades of grey, granite and elephant for rock faces. I've got some greenery to use for bushes and small trees. I don't have any pics except where I've used the rasp a little bit, cuts down on everything being foam smooth


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Thank you, I'm not really sure what type of scenery I'm going for yet, so any suggestions in greatly appreciated.


First of all, add a thin coat of plaster over everything. That will fill the small holes and hide the fabric texture. Then paint it. Either green or brown. I prefer brown, so it looks like dirt, but either works.

Then you can add rocks, trees, and ground cover at your leisure.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> First of all, add a thin coat of plaster over everything. T


CTV, have you ever used sculptamold? any opinions on thinning that down a lot, I like the colour of the stuff we are using....but want to try it thinner.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> First of all, add a thin coat of plaster over everything. That will fill the small holes and hide the fabric texture. Then paint it. Either green or brown. I prefer brown, so it looks like dirt, but either works.
> 
> Then you can add rocks, trees, and ground cover at your leisure.


I assume you use glue down trees of you plaster everything

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

One of those small hand drills would punch holes for trees


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

BigGRacing said:


> CTV, have you ever used sculptamold? any opinions on thinning that down a lot, I like the colour of the stuff we are using....but want to try it thinner.


I love Sculptamold. I buy it in 50 pound boxes. It's remarkably amenable to a wide variety of consistencies, but at the end of the day, it's a sculpting product, not a pouring one. Beyond a certain point, the water just comes out and pools on your layout next to the Sculptamold. Feel free to experiment by adding more water. Unlike plaster, the strength of the product isn't affected by the amount of water used. 

I mix mine to about the consistency of cottage cheese (without the chunks) and spread it with a palette knife. The edge of the knife makes a good tool for carving rock strata, although you need thicker Sculptamold to hold its shape on a vertical surface.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> I assume you use glue down trees of you plaster everything
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Not exactly sure what you mean. I put a short length of music wire in the base of my trees and drill a small hole in layout surface, and mount the tree with a dab of hot melt glue. I've never been happy with the results of just sticking the tree into foam.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Wooky_Choo_Bacca said:


> One of those small hand drills would punch holes for trees


That's what I use. It's called a pin vice. I have one of these: Micro Hand Drill

And one of these (which is awesome!): Ultra Tech Precision Power Screwdriver
It has an attachment for drill bits.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> Not exactly sure what you mean. I put a short length of music wire in the base of my trees and drill a small hole in layout surface, and mount the tree with a dab of hot melt glue. I've never been happy with the results of just sticking the tree into foam.


Thank you, that's what I was looking for. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

